# Start und Stop mit anderem User



## meilon (7. Mai 2004)

Hi,
ich habe einen Teamspeak Server auf meinem kleinen Linux um die ecke stehen. Nun möchte ich aber, dass bei jedem Hoch und Runterfahren, TS gestartet und gestoppt wird. TS sollte man ja besser nicht als Root starten, wie baue ich das Script um (von Webmin erstellt), damit als ein anderer User das Teil gestartet wird und dann wieder zu den Root User wechselt? Hier das Script 
	
	
	



```
#!/bin/sh
### BEGIN INIT INFO
# Provides: teamspeak
# Required-Start: $network
# Required-Stop: $network
# Default-Start: 2 3 5
# Description: Teamspeak
### END INIT INFO

case "$1" in
'start')
	cd /temp/tss2_rc2
	./teamspeak2-server_startscript start
	;;
'stop')
	cd /temp/tss2_rc2
	./teamspeak2-server_startscript stop
	;;
*)
	echo "Usage: $0 { start | stop }"
	;;
esac
exit 0
```

mfg
Klink


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (7. Mai 2004)

Hi  Oberst Klink,


trage in die /etc/init.d/boot.local (oder eine Datei die bei dir beim booten ausgeführt wird) folgendes ein:

_su user_name -c /etc/init.d/dein_script start_

Ob der User oder Root das Script beendet beim runterfahren ist egal.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------

